

Google-play-scraper v0.1.0 out - facundo_olano
https://github.com/facundoolano/google-play-scraper

======
yla92
Nice one. I've made something similar[1] in Go a while ago.

[1] : [https://github.com/yelinaung/play-
info](https://github.com/yelinaung/play-info)

